# Cruel Justice - First book in the Justice series.



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice has just been released on Amazon and Smashwords.

Here's the blurb.
The headless body of a wealthy widow is discovered
decomposing in Chelling Forest. Then a second victim is found. Detective
Inspector Lorne Simpkins and her partner, DS Pete Childs are assigned the case.
Before they can discover the identity of the killer they must make a connection
between the two victims.

After a third murder, Lorne receives a grisly surprise. Clearly, a vicious
serial killer is on a rampage...and Lorne has become the killer's fixation.

Lorne can't allow her failing marriage or her new boss--a man with whom she
shares a sensuous secret--keep her from focusing on her job. She must catch the
macabre murderer, or risk becoming the next victim.

Approx 88,000 words

This is the first in the Justice series, Impeding Justice and Final Justice are also available on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Justice-Simpkins-thriller-trilogy-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM

Hope you like it.

Mel


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Mel, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Anne.

Cruel Justice has just been reduced to $2.99.

Hope you'll give it a go.

Mel ;-)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just to say that since Cruel Justice was released it's received GREAT reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Lorne-Simpkins-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Discovered yesterday that Amazon had reduced Cruel justice to 99cents, not sure why!

Grab it quick. 

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Lorne-Simpkins-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice is featured on Pixel of Ink today for only 99cents.

http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-cruel-justice-by-mel-comley/


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mel!

Cool beans about your day of POI--Hope you have GREAT sales!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Dana.

Just to let you know that Cruel Justice is featured on ENT today and has been reduced for the next 24 hours to 99cents.

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-cruel-justice/679605/ ;-)


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I already own it!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Suzanne, hope you like it. 

Wooot! I received an email from Amazon yesterday telling me to buy my 'Best-Selling' Police Procedural, Cruel Justice (DI Lorne Simpkins (Book one))

To say I was blown away would be an understatement! lol

Here's the ad in case you missed it I'm at number 3!!!

Best-Selling Kindle Police Procedurals

E-mail or print for immediate delivery › Amazon.com Gift Cards
Your Amazon.com Today's Deals See All Departments
Hi,

Follow the adventures and exploits of the boys (and women) in blue in these nail-biting stories of crime and malfeasance. Browse the best sellers below or see more police procedurals Recommended for You.
Dead Wood Dead Wood [Kindle Edition]
by Dani Amore

Price: $0.99

Learn more
Add to wishlist
Capital Murder Capital Murder [Kindle Edition]
by Rick Murcer

Price: $0.99

Learn more
Add to wishlist
Cruel Justice (DI Lorne Simpkins (Book one)) Cruel Justice (DI Lorne Simpkins (Book one)) [Kindle Edition]
by Mel Comley

Price: $2.99


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I already have Cruel Justice on my TBR pile. But I picked up a copy of Passion, Fire and Fury. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Donna, I hope you enjoy it.

Just wanted to let you know that Cruel Justice is FREE today! http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Lorne-Simpkins-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=zg_bs_digital-text_50 I hope you pick up a copy!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just dropped by to say that I've received another great five star review for Cruel Justice. 

5.0 out of 5 stars I could not put this book down..., 23 Feb 2012
By
Jan
This review is from: Cruel Justice (DI Lorne Simpkins (Book one)) (Kindle Edition)
This is one of the best books I have read. The story line was gripping it had me wanting to know what was on the next page and I can't wait to get started on the next one.

Short and sweet! lol


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just uploaded my new covers to Amazon. I hope you like them.

Oh and book four has just been sent to the editor, should be out in May 2012.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This is the last chance to borrow Cruel Justice as it's coming out of the select program today.

"Such a gripping read! I read it in a day because I had to know what was going to happen next!" Miss K. Jenkins.

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Lorne-Simpkins-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334054666&sr=1-1

Book four 'Foul Justice' is due out in May.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just uploaded a new video to announce my forthcoming book.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice is being featured here today.

http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/526

Book four, FOUL JUSTICE should be out in a week or so.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

To celebrate the release of book four in the series, FOUL JUSTICE I've reduced the price of Cruel Justice for the next 48 hours to just $0.99.

Here's the link if you want to take advantage of this $2.00 price reduction.

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-one-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've extended the sale on Cruel Justice for the next week or so.

Pick up your copy for only 99 cents now.

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-one-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O

Currently riding high in the chart.

#221 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#7 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Police Procedurals
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Women Sleuths


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you all a happy Sunday, hope the weather is good where you are. It's raining heavily over here.

Can I also remind you that Cruel Justice is still available at only 99 cents. It's receiving excellent reviews.

Cruel Justice
http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-one-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O

Impeding Justice
http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Book-Two-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O

Final Justice
http://www.amazon.com/Final-Justice-Book-Three-ebook/dp/B004OEKFYO/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O

and the last book in the series, Foul Justice
http://www.amazon.com/Foul-Justice-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B0085W8S68/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a reminder to say that Cruel Justice is available at $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-one-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O

It's the first book of four in the Justice series.

I'm halfway through another Lorne book that will see the lead MC in a new line of business. PI Lorne Simpkins should be available in a few months after Red Adept have got their hands on it.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice has been voted the book of the day here. I'm so thrilled. http://indiebookoftheday.com/cruel-j...by-m-a-comley/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm having ***Summer Sale for 48 hours only***

Buy all all four justice books today for $8.96 that's a saving of $6.00.

Cruel Justice (Justice series (Book one)) $0.99 instead of $2.99 
Impeding Justice (Justice series (Book Two)) $2.99 instead of $3.99
Final Justice (Justice series (Book Three)) $1.99 instead of $3.99
and the new release Foul Justice (Justice Series (Book four)) $2.99 instead of 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_2?_encoding=UTF8&field-author=M%20A%20Comley&search-alias=digital-text

I hope you like them.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a reminder that Cruel Justice is on offer at only $0.99.

Guaranteed Justice the fifth book in the Justice series should be out sometime in December.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

The boxed set of books 1-3 in the Justice series is now available for Christmas gifting to thriller lovers.

http://www.amazon.com/Justice-Series-Boxed-Books-ebook/dp/B00A5LVA26/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice is on offer for the holiday season at $0.99. http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-one-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=cm_rdp_product

The fifth book in the series Guaranteed Justice is due out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice is on offer at only $0.99 for the next few days and is part of an Epic Thriller promotion where you can WIN a Kindle Fire.

http://epickindlethrillers.blogspot.fr/

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice has just received its 47th five star review.

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful 
very good, January 22, 2013 
By M. jennings "Marcia J"Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Cruel Justice (Justice series (Book one)) (Kindle Edition) 
I don't normally like English set novels, but I enjoyed not only the book but the character and plot. Very good read. I recommend the series. Made me look forward to the next book.

There are now five books in the series with the sixth book, Ultimate Justice, due out in two weeks.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Cruel Justice and Foul Justice are both reduced to $0.99 at the moment.

Cruel Justice http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5

Foul Justice http://www.amazon.com/Foul-Justice-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B0085W8S68/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365438204&sr=1-6&keywords=cruel+justice


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a quick note to say that Cruel Justice is still on offer at only $0.99 .

I also wanted to let you know that the first book in a new series created by yours truly, Torn Apart, is now on its way to the editor and will be available the first week in June.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

With book seven in the Justice series, Virtual Justice due to be released next week I've reduced Cruel Justice down to only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-1-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1382479295&sr=1-1&keywords=cruel+justice


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Over the holiday period the first two books in the Justice series, Cruel Justice and Impeding Justice will be available for only $0.99.

Cruel Justice: http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Book-1-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM

Impeding Justice: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045UA6F0/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------

